# Ottawa Archers Tourny



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

*Turbo pig Mmmmmmmmmm*

I'll be there!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*tourny*

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ottawa shoot*

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*tourny*

ttt


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

*Directions*









Courtesy of:
Cheryl Schneider
Membership Director, 
Ottawa Archers


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*What happened to the Nepean Archery Range?*

Gee I hope they didnt sell it for development, that would suck donkey dink?


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

The old Barnsdale range (Nepean Archers) was owned by the city of Ottawa, we only leased it from them. When the city had another use for the land, we lost it and moved to the current location. Since moving, we became Ottawa Archers Inc. Same ol club though.


----------

